# MySQL 57 Server on FreeBSD 9.3 (SPARC)



## Salman (Jun 22, 2016)

Hi !
I need help in installing MySQL 57 Server on FreeBSD 9.3 (SPARC)

```
root@SPARC64:/usr/ports/databases/mysql57-server # make install clean
===>   mysql57-server-5.7.13 depends on file: /usr/local/lib/libcrypto.so.8 - found
===>   mysql57-server-5.7.13 depends on executable: bison - found
===>   mysql57-server-5.7.13 depends on file: /usr/local/bin/cmake - found
===>   mysql57-server-5.7.13 depends on executable: gcc48 - found
===>   mysql57-server-5.7.13 depends on file: /usr/local/bin/as - found
===>   mysql57-server-5.7.13 depends on shared library: libevent.so - found (/usr/local/lib/libevent.so)
===>   mysql57-server-5.7.13 depends on shared library: liblz4.so - found (/usr/local/lib/liblz4.so)
===>   mysql57-server-5.7.13 depends on shared library: libedit.so.0 - found (/usr/local/lib/libedit.so.0)
===>   mysql57-server-5.7.13 depends on shared library: libmysqlclient.so.20 - not found
===>   mysql57-client-5.7.13 depends on file: /usr/local/lib/libcrypto.so.8 - found
===>   mysql57-client-5.7.13 depends on executable: bison - found
===>   mysql57-client-5.7.13 depends on file: /usr/local/bin/cmake - found
===>   mysql57-client-5.7.13 depends on executable: gcc48 - found
===>   mysql57-client-5.7.13 depends on file: /usr/local/bin/as - found
===>   mysql57-client-5.7.13 depends on shared library: libevent.so - found (/usr/local/lib/libevent.so)
===>   mysql57-client-5.7.13 depends on shared library: liblz4.so - found (/usr/local/lib/liblz4.so)
===>   mysql57-client-5.7.13 depends on shared library: libedit.so.0 - found (/usr/local/lib/libedit.so.0)
===>  Configuring for mysql57-client-5.7.13
===>  Performing out-of-source build
/bin/mkdir -p /usr/ports/databases/mysql57-client/work/.build
-- Running cmake version 3.5.2
-- Could NOT find Git (missing:  GIT_EXECUTABLE) 
-- Configuring with MAX_INDEXES = 64U
CMake Error at cmake/os/FreeBSD.cmake:34 (MESSAGE):
  Unsupported compiler!
Call Stack (most recent call first):
  CMakeLists.txt:162 (INCLUDE)


-- Configuring incomplete, errors occurred!
See also "/usr/ports/databases/mysql57-client/work/.build/CMakeFiles/CMakeOutput.log".
*** [do-configure] Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/databases/mysql57-client.
*** [lib-depends] Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/databases/mysql57-server.
*** [install] Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/databases/mysql57-server.
```
Please Help in getting this installed


----------



## SirDice (Jun 22, 2016)

Please note that Sparc64 is a Tier 2 architecture. As such it doesn't get the same attention i386 and AMD64 gets. Not all ports are guaranteed to work or even built. That said, looking at the error it's probably easily solved by someone with experience on the platform. I would suggest creating a PR for it.

Alternatively you could try databases/mysql55-server or databases/mariadb100-server but I have no idea if those build/work correctly on Sparc.


----------



## bds (Jul 11, 2016)

Not sure about 5.7, but 5.6 is OK on Sparc64 9.3 if you add:

```
USE_GCC=  4.8
```
to databases/mysql56-server/Makefile.


----------

